# Γλωσσάρι σπογγαλιείας



## Earion (Mar 10, 2013)

_αφιερωμένο στο δικό μας Δύτη_​*
αχταρμάς*: σφουγγαράδικο καΐκι
*βαθύτης*: ο δύτης που βουτούσε σε βαθιά νερά
*γυαλάδικα*: πλεούμενο απ’ όπου έβλεπαν το βυθό με ένα γυαλί
*κολαουζέρης*: αυτός που καθοδηγεί με σκοινί τον δύτη
*κουπάδες*: οι ναύτες που κάνουν κουπί
*κουμάντα*: οι άνθρωποι του καπετάνιου
*μαζαρολάς*: ο δύτης που αντέχει πολύ χρόνο στα βαθιά
*μαρκουτσέρης*: ο χειριστής των αεροσωλήνων
*μοτορίστας*: μηχανικός
*πάγκος*: ξέρες*
*πλιάτικα*: προκαταβολές
*ρεβέρα*: ελεύθερη κατάδυση
*σκαντάλι*: πλατιά τρίγωνη πέτρα που κρατά ως βαρίδι ο δύτης**
*τριχαντηνιέρης*: ο τιμονιέρης του σφουγγαράδικου
*τσουρμάρισμα*: κλείσιμο συμφωνίας

Από συνέντευξη του προέδρου των Δυτών Σπογγαλιέων-Οστρακαλιέων Καλύμνου Παντελή Γεωργαντή στον Σταύρο Θεοδωράκη (ΤΑ ΝΕΑ, 9-10.3.2013).

Από το 1864 (όταν άρχισε να χρησιμοποιείται ευρέως το σκάφανδρο) έως το 1915 στη Μεσόγειο αναφέρονται 10.000 νεκροί και 20.000 παράλυτοι από τη νόσο των δυτών... Το τελικό χτύπημα για τη σπογγαλιεία ήρθε το 1986: μια ασθένεια κατέστρεψε τα σφουγγάρια της Μεσογείου σχεδόν σε όλα τα αλιευτικά πεδία.

* Βλ. Ο βυθός και τα χαρακτηριστικά του
** Αυτό το γνωρίζουν ήδη οι αναγνώστες της Λεξιλογίας


----------



## bernardina (Mar 10, 2013)

Να προσθέσουμε και τη γκαγκάβα ή καγκάβα, το μαρκούτσο, δηλαδή τον σωλήνα που συνέδεε τον δύτη με την αεραντλία, το ροδάνι, και άλλες πολλές που δεν μου έρχονται αυτή τη στιγμή.:)
Αν θυμάμαι καλά, οι δύτες που μένουν παράλυτοι (από τη γνωστή νόσο) αποκαλούνται χτυπημένοι.
Κι επειδή η χάρη των σφουγγαράδων μας είχε φτάσει μέχρι τη Φλόριντα:

Beneath the 12-Mile Reef


----------



## bernardina (Mar 10, 2013)

Να και μια κιμούχα :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 10, 2013)

Κάλυμνος (πιντιέφι στο σχολικό δίκτυο)

κιμούχα, η = το καλύτερης ποιότητας σφουγγάρι (Πύλη/corpora)


----------



## daeman (Mar 10, 2013)

Earion said:


> *κολαουζέρης*: αυτός που καθοδηγεί με σκοινί τον δύτη*
> πάγκος*: ξέρες*
> ...
> *σκαντάλι*: πλατιά τρίγωνη πέτρα που κρατά ως βαρίδι ο δύτης**
> ...



* Και αυτό το γνωρίζουν ήδη οι αναγνώστες της Λεξιλογίας: *bank (στη θάλασσα) = ο μπάγκος* :)

Ο κολαουζέρης απαντάται συχνά και ως κολαουζιέρης. Το σκοινί πάντα τεντωμένο, για να αντιλαμβάνονται αμέσως τα σινιάλα και ο δύτης και ο κολαουζιέρης. Το μαρκούτσο παρέχει τον αέρα, το κολαούζο την εξίσου ζωτική επικοινωνία με την επιφάνεια (life-lines και τα δυο, κυριολεκτικά και μεταφορικά), γιατί με το σκάφανδρο και τα βαρίδια (τα μολύβια), ο δύτης εξαρτιόταν αποκλειστικά από τους αποπάνω. 


Επίσης, από ένα καλό κείμενο από την Πύλη* (αξίζει να διαβαστεί όλο, αλλά αντιγράφω εδώ σχετικά αποσπάσματα):

Τα σπογγαλιευτικά σκάφη διέφεραν από τα αλιευτικά ή τα άλλα εμπορικά πλοία. Χρησιμοποιούνταν κυρίως, ανάλογα με την αλιευτική μέθοδο και τη διάρκεια του ταξιδιού, η «*σκάφη*» και ο «*αχταρμάς*». Η «σκάφη» ήταν μικρό ιστιοφόρο πλοίο και το χρησιμοποιούσαν οι δύτες ελεύθερης κατάδυσης, οι «γυμνοί» δύτες. Ο «αχταρμάς» ή το «*μηχανοκάικο*» ήταν ένα είδος τρεχαντηριού. Είχε μήκος 10-12 μέτρων, αρκετά φαρδύ και ήταν χωρητικότητας 8-15 τόνων. Τον αχταρμά τον χρησιμοποιούσαν για τη σπογγαλιεία με σκάφανδρο. Επειδή, όμως, το σκάφανδρο επέφερε την αύξηση των πληρωμάτων, ο αχταρμάς συνοδευόταν στο ταξίδι από το «*ντεπόζιτο*», σκάφος βοηθητικό, το οποίο μετέφερε τις προμήθειες και στο οποίο αποθηκεύονταν τα σφουγγάρια. Υπήρχε, επίσης, το «*πακέτθο*», υποστηρικτικό σκάφος για την επικοινωνία μεταξύ των σφουγγαράδων που βρίσκονταν σε μακρινές ακτές και του νησιού. Μ' αυτό μετέφεραν στο νησί τα σφουγγάρια και εφοδίαζαν τους ναυτικούς με τρόφιμα, αλληλογραφία κτλ.

Υπήρχαν διάφορες μέθοδοι σπογγαλιείας που εφαρμόστηκαν από τους Καλύμνιους σπογγαλιείς. Μία από αυτές δεν περιλαμβάνει κανενός είδους κατάδυση, αλλά γίνεται από το σκάφος με τη βοήθεια της «καγκάβας» και του «καμακιού». Μια άλλη περιλαμβάνει καταδύσεις με ή χωρίς καταδυτικές μηχανές. Παλαιότερα οι καταδύσεις γίνονταν ελεύθερα (με άπνοια), ενώ αργότερα χρησιμοποιήθηκαν το σκάφανδρο, η μέθοδος φερνέζ και ο ναργιλές.

Η *καγκάβα* ή *γκαγκάβα* [_στδ._ εκεί λένε ότι προέρχεται από το αρχαίο _γάγγαμον_ ή _γαγγάμη_: γάγγᾰμον, τό, μικρὸν στρογγύλον δίκτυον πρὸς ἄγραν ὀστρέων, Ὀππ. Ἁλ. 3.81· μεταφ., μέγα δουλείας γ. Αἰσχύλ. Ἀγ. 361· ὡσαύτως _γαγγάμη_, ἡ, Στράβ. 307. 2) τὸ ἐπίπλοον, omentum, Πολυδ. Β’, 169 (ἔνθα ὁ τύπος γαγγαμὼν εἶναι σφάλμα), αλλά δεν είμαι ετυμολογικώς αρμόδιος] είναι η μέθοδος κατά την οποία χρησιμοποιείται ένα συρόμενο πλαίσιο το οποίο κρέμεται από το σκάφος με τη βοήθεια σκοινιών και σύρεται πάνω στην επιφάνεια του βυθού. Καθώς το κάτω μέρος του πλαισίου από σίδερο ήταν βαρύ, παρέσυρε, ξεριζώνοντας ό,τι υπήρχε στο βυθό, σφουγγάρια, φύκια κτλ., τα οποία περνούσαν μέσα από το πλαίσιο στο δικτυωτό σάκο που υπήρχε στο πίσω μέρος. Η σπογγαλιεία με το *καμάκι* είναι απλή μέθοδος και ιδιαίτερα αποτελεσματική στις παράκτιες περιοχές. Η μέθοδος αυτή δεν προϋποθέτει ιδιαίτερο εξοπλισμό, πέρα από το καμάκι και το «γυαλί», δηλαδή το μεταλλικό κύλινδρο με γυάλινο πυθμένα, μέσα από τον οποίο οι σπογγαλιείς παρατηρούν το βυθό. Όταν εντοπίζουν τα σφουγγάρια, τα καρφώνουν με το καμάκι, ένα μακρύ κοντάρι 10-15 μέτρων. Η κατάδυση γυμνών δυτών. Πριν από μερικές δεκαετίες οι δύτες της Καλύμνου καταδύονταν «*γυμνοί*», δηλαδή χωρίς να φορούν ειδικό προστατευτικό σκάφανδρο και μάθαιναν την τέχνη τους με τρόπο εμπειρικό. Οι δύτες βουτούσαν στη θάλασσα, κρατώντας στο αριστερό τους χέρι τη «*σκανταλόπετρα*», μια επίπεδη πέτρα βάρους 15 περίπου κιλών, δεμένη με σκοινί ελαφρώς μεγαλύτερο από το βάθος στο οποίο σχεδίαζαν να καταδυθούν. Με τη βοήθεια της πέτρας ο δύτης κατέβαινε γρήγορα στο βυθό, έμεινε ένα έως τρία λεπτά, όσο δηλαδή άντεχε η αναπνοή του, αλίευε όσα περισσότερα σφουγγάρια μπορούσε, τα τοποθετούσε στην απόχη που είχε κρεμασμένη εμπρός του και, στη συνέχεια, με συνθηματικό τράβηγμα του σκοινιού ειδοποιούσε να τον τραβήξουν στο σκάφος. Η μέθοδος αυτή απαιτούσε μεγάλη σωματική αντοχή. Ο κάθε δύτης μπορούσε να κάνει έως δέκα καταδύσεις την ημέρα. Η αυξημένη ζήτηση σφουγγαριών οδήγησε στη δεκαετία του 1860 στη χρήση του σκάφανδρου. Ο δύτης φορούσε ολόσωμη στολή, μεταλλικά παπούτσια, μεταλλική περικεφαλαία, χάλκινο θώρακα και βαριά μολύβια που στερέωνε στη μέση του. Μπορούσε να αναπνέει με το «*μαρκούτσο*», ένα σωλήνα που συνδεόταν με την αεραντλία που βρισκόταν στο σκάφος. Έτσι, μπορούσε να κατεβαίνει σε μεγαλύτερα βάθη και να παραμένει στο βυθό για περισσότερο χρόνο. Η χρήση του σκάφανδρου διαδόθηκε πολύ γρήγορα, αλλά οι «γυμνοί» βουτηχτάδες αντέδρασαν (λόγω του μεγάλου αριθμού θανάτων των σφουγγαράδων) και άρχισαν να καταστρέφουν τα σκάφανδρα. Οι αντιδράσεις στην εισαγωγή του σκάφανδρου στη σπογγαλιεία της Καλύμνου αποτυπώνονται στις εκθέσεις, τα υπομνήματα και τα σχετικά ψηφίσματα που βρίσκονται στο αρχείο της Δημογεροντίας Καλύμνου....
«Κατά το έτος 1868, ήτοι κατά τας αρχάς της εφαρμογής των επάρατων σκάφανδρων εις την σπογγαλιείαν, η νήσος ημών, ενώ κατά την εποχήν εκείνην οι σπόγγοι δεν είχον ακόμη ουδέ το εν τέταρτον της τιμής ην έχουσιν σήμερον, εν τούτοις, επειδή οι σπόγγοι […] ήσαν πάντοτε αφθονώτατοι και ανεξάντλητοι εις άπαντα τα εν τη Μεσογείω οθωμανικά παράλια και εις αυτά τα ελάχιστα βάθη των θαλασσών, είχεν εισόδημα σημαντικώτατον με ελάχιστα σχετικά έξοδα σπογγαλιείας και σχεδόν χωρίς κανένα κίνδυνον ούτε ως προς την ζωήν ούτε ως προς την υγείαν των σπογγαλιέων, και ο τόπος όλος ευημερεί, διότι όλος ο εργατικός λαός της νήσου ημών από ηλικίας δεκαπέντε ετών μέχρις εβδομήκοντα ηργάζετο λίαν επωφελώς ανέτως και άνευ κινδύνων εις την σπογγαλιείαν, τα σπογγαλιευτικά πλοία της νήσου ημών και ο πληθυσμός αυτής ολοένα ηύξανον, και ενί λόγω η σπογγαλιεία ήτο δια την νήσον ημών και λοιπούς ομοτέχνους τόπους του οθωμανικού κράτους πηγή ευμερίας και προόδου». _
Αρχείο Δημογεροντίας Καλύμνου, έγγρ. 88,1 Μαΐου 1901, σ. 4._​...
Η χρήση των καταδυτικών συσκευών είχε ως αποτέλεσμα την εντυπωσιακή αύξηση της παραγωγής σφουγγαριών. Όπως προκύπτει από τα ναυτολογικά βιβλία της Δημογεροντίας της Καλύμνου, οι άδειες των σκαφών με σκάφανδρο αυξάνονται από το 1865 έως το 1900 κατά μέσο όρο σε 37 σκάφη το χρόνο, ενώ φθίνει ο αριθμός των σκαφών με «γυμνούς» δύτες (μόνο 8 άδειες το 1900).

Στις αρχές του 20ού αιώνα η υπεραλίευση οδήγησε στην αποψίλωση των βυθών από τα σφουγγάρια, αναγκάζοντας τους σφουγγαράδες να βουτούν όλο και πιο βαθιά. Πολλοί μετανάστευσαν στη Φλώριδα της Αμερικής και ιδιαίτερα στο Τάρπον Σπρινγκς (Tarpon Springs), όπου ίδρυσαν οργανωμένο σφουγγαράδικο χωριό, με σημαντική παραγωγή. Η χρήση του σκάφανδρου αύξησε, βέβαια, την παραγωγή και βελτίωσε την οικονομία του νησιού, παράλληλα, όμως, η ανάγκη να κατεβαίνουν σε όλο και μεγαλύτερα βάθη, λόγω της αποψίλωσης των βυθών, είχε τρομακτικό κοινωνικό κόστος, αφού προκάλεσε υπερβολική αύξηση των θυμάτων από τη «νόσο των δυτών». Η νόσος προκαλείται από αύξηση των φυσαλίδων αζώτου στον οργανισμό λόγω των μεταβολών της υδροστατικής πίεσης. Από το 1866 ως το 1915 υπολογίζεται ότι σημειώθηκαν 10.000 θάνατοι και 20.000 παραλύσεις από καταδύσεις με χρήση σκάφανδρων. «Τότε τα καΐκια πήγαιναν κάτω στην Αφρική με 17-18 δύτες και γύρναγαν με 5-6». Όμως, παρά τις φοβερές απώλειες και παρά τις αντιδράσεις των κατοίκων, το σκάφανδρο επιβλήθηκε για έναν περίπου αιώνα, μέχρις ότου αντικαταστάθηκε οριστικά στη δεκαετία του 1970 από τις νέες καταδυτικές συσκευές.

Ο Γιάννης Ζερβός, από την Κάλυμνο, αποτυπώνει ζωντανά στο μυθιστόρημα του _Μοιραίο σκάφανδρο και τ' ανάθεμα της μηχανής_ (Αθήνα 1959) τα προβλήματα που έφερε στη ζωή των Καλυμνίων η εισαγωγή του σκάφανδρου ή της μηχανής, όπως το έλεγαν στο νησί. Παρουσιάζει, επίσης, γλαφυρά τις επιπτώσεις που είχε ο νεωτερισμός αυτός στην τοπική κοινωνία. Από το 1920 χρησιμοποιήθηκε και η συσκευή *Φερνέζ*. Ο δύτης δε φορούσε τη στολή του σκάφανδρου, αλλά μόνο τη μάσκα στην οποία διοχετευόταν οξυγόνο από το σκάφος. Παραλλαγή της μεθόδου αυτής αποτελεί και η μέθοδος του «*ναργιλέ*», η οποία χρησιμοποιεί μηχανικό αεροσυμπιεστή, μέθοδος που εισάγεται μεταπολεμικά και εξακολουθεί να χρησιμοποιείται, και, τέλος, η αυτόνομη κατάδυση με «*μποτίλιες*». Σήμερα οι δύτες, που εκπαιδεύονται στην Κρατική Σχολή Δυτών της Καλύμνου, χρησιμοποιούν ειδική στολή με φιάλες οξυγόνου, στολή βατραχανθρώπου και είναι εφοδιασμένοι με πυξίδα και βυθόμετρα. Γνωρίζουν τους κανόνες κατάδυσης, με αποτέλεσμα τα ατυχήματα να είναι σπάνια. Μολονότι πολλοί καπετάνιοι ήταν και δύτες, η διαστρωμάτωση στο αλιευτικό ήταν ξεκάθαρη. Συνήθως ο καπετάνιος προερχόταν από οικογένεια που ανήκε σε άλλη κοινωνική τάξη και συχνά ήταν και ιδιοκτήτης του σκάφους. Από την πλευρά τους οι δύτες ήταν παιδιά του λαού. Συνήθως ο καπετάνιος ήταν πιεστικός προς το πλήρωμα. «Οι παλιοί καπετάνιοι εκμεταλλεύονταν τα πληρώματα τους. […] Ένας καπετάνιος ήτανε τότε κεχαγιάς. […] Αυτή η παλιοδουλειά είχε και τις ατυχίες της. Τώρα προσέχουμε τους ανθρώπους. Παλιά οι καπεταναίοι ήταν πολύ σκληροί άνθρωποι. Δεν πρόσεχαν τους ανθρώπους τους, ούτε στη δουλειά, ούτε στο φαγητό. Από το 1950 κι εδώ είμαστε πια καινούριοι καπεταναίοι, κι όταν είναι ένας σωστός νοικοκύρης και δουλεύει σκληρά, μπορεί να κάνει μεγάλη περιουσία. Κι όσοι δύτες ήταν γεροί κι είχαν μυαλό κάνανε κι αυτοί χρήματα».

*αχταρμάς*, ο = είδος καϊκιού που χρησιμοποιείται στη σπογγαλιεία • *γυαλί*, το = κυλινδρικό δοχείο με γυάλινο πυθμένα για τον εντοπισμό σφουγγαριών • *καγκάβα*, η = μέθοδος σπογγαλιείας με συρόμενο δίχτυ • *κιμούχα*, η = το καλύτερης ποιότητας σφουγγάρι • *κολαουζέρης*, ο = ο υπεύθυνος για την κατάδυση και την ανάδυση των δυτών (κολαούζος είναι αυτός που προπορεύεται, ο οδηγός) • *καβουρμάς*, ο = κρέας που έχει καβουρντιστεί και φυλάσσεται σε λίπος • *μηχανικός*, ο = ο δύτης που βουτά με σκάφανδρο • *μηχανή*, η = το σκάφανδρο • *ντεπόζιτο*, το = βοηθητικό σκάφος που ακολουθεί τα σπογγαλιευτικά καΐκια • *ξόι*, το (ξόδι - εξόδιον) = ο θρήνος • *πακέτθο*, το = το πλοίο που μεταφέρει τρόφιμα και «πακέτα» για τους σφουγγαράδες που τα στέλνουν οι οικογένειες τους, και, επιστρέφοντας, φέρνει τα σφουγγάρια στο νησί • *πιασμένος*, ο = ο δύτης που έπαθε ημιπαράλυση • *ταρσανάς*, ο = το ναυπηγείο • *τσούρμο*, το = το πλήρωμα

«Ανάθεμα τα νιάτα μου, κρίμα τη λεβεντιά μου, βλέπω να φεύγει μου η ζωή και καίγεται η καρδιά μου» 
«Βάλε να πιούμε, κάπελα, του χρόνου ποιος το ξέρει, για θα πεθάνω για θα ζω για θα 'μαι σ' άλλα μέρη» 
«Ήρθε η ώρα του φευγιού και του ποκινημάτου, φεύγουν οι σφουγγαράδες μας, οι βέργες του κλημάτου»


Το πλήρες κείμενο με τη μορφοποίηση και τις φωτογραφίες βρίσκεται εκεί*.

Περισσότερα για το σύστημα Φερνέζ (από τον εφευρέτη του, τον Maurice Fernez), τον ναργιλέ και πολλά άλλα περί σφουγγαριών και σφουγγαράδων, στο sponge.gr.



bernardina said:


> Να προσθέσουμε και τη γκαγκάβα ή καγκάβα, το μαρκούτσο, δηλαδή τον σωλήνα που συνέδεε τον δύτη με την αεραντλία, το ροδάνι, και άλλες πολλές που δεν μου έρχονται αυτή τη στιγμή.:)
> Αν θυμάμαι καλά, οι δύτες που μένουν παράλυτοι (από τη γνωστή νόσο) αποκαλούνται χτυπημένοι.
> Κι επειδή η χάρη των σφουγγαράδων μας είχε φτάσει μέχρι τη Φλόριντα:
> 
> ...



Και «χτυπημένοι» λέγονται, αλλά στην Κάλυμνο νομίζω πως κυριαρχούν τα «πιασμένοι» και «σκασμένοι», όπως λένε κι εκεί οι μαθητές του ΕΠΑΛ Καλύμνου. Μουσική δεν βάζω, τα _Καλημερίσματα_ και τον _Χορό του Μηχανικού_ τα 'χω ξαναπιάσει στα τραγούδια της θάλασσας.

«Της μηχανής το φόρεμα θα το μαλαματώσω, για να 'μπει το κορμάκι σου, ίσως και το γλιτώσω»

Η χάρη των σφουγγαράδων μας εξακολουθεί να παραμένει ζωντανή (παρότι κυρίως στη μνήμη πια) στη Φλόριντα - ιδίως στο Τάρπον Σπρινγκς, την πόλη με το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό Ελληνοαμερικανών στις ΗΠΑ και αδελφοποιημένη με την Κάλυμνο (και τη Σύμη, τη Χάλκη και την Κύπρο). Έχω γνωστούς Καλυμνιούς (και τριτοξάδερφα) που καταφεύγουν κατά καιρούς εκεί, όταν είναι σκούρα τα πράματα εδώ (κι όταν ακούς με τι άνεση μιλάνε για το Τάρπον Σπρινγκς-Κάλυμνος, νομίζεις πως λένε για Κολιάτσου-Παγκράτι). 

Edit: 
* Το κείμενο που λινκάρει ο Δόχτορας αποπάνω. Συγκεντρώσου, δαεμάνε. 
Να μην ξεχνώ να βλέπω πρώτα τα κείμενα που λινκάρουν οι προηγούμενοι. Να μην ξεχνώ να βλέπω πρώτα τα κείμενα που λινκάρουν οι προηγούμενοι. Να μην ξεχνώ να βλέπω πρώτα τα κείμενα που λινκάρουν οι προηγούμενοι...


----------



## SBE (Mar 10, 2013)

Το κείμενο αφήνει λίγο την εντύπωση ότι για τη νόσο των δυτών φταίει το σκάφανδρο, ενώ, όπως αναφέρει, φταίει το ότι με τη βοήθεια του σκαφάνδρου οι δύτες πήγαιναν πιο βαθιά για περισσότερο χρόνο. Με τα σύγχρονα συστήματα ο κίνδυνος δεν εξαφανίζεται, γιατί πάντα το πρόβλημα είναι η χρήση, όχι η συσκευή. 

Και λίγη τρίβια: ποιός γνωστός εξερευνητής του βυθού ήταν ο ένας από τους εφευρέτες του ρυθμιστή πίεσης, που είναι απαραίτητος για αυτόνομη κατάδυση; Η απάντηση στην επόμενη σειρά. 
Εύκολο είναι, ο Κουστώ.


----------



## daeman (May 14, 2014)

...
Παρότι το νήμα είναι στο Greek language queries, επειδή το ξαναβρήκα μπροστά μου χθες και μπορεί να το χρειαστεί κανείς:

*νόσος των δυτών* = *divers' disease* ή *caisson's disease*, κοινώς* the bends*

Decompression sickness (DCS): ασθένεια αποσυμπίεσης

χτυπημένος ή πιασμένος (από τη νόσο των δυτών) = bent (diver)


----------



## MAKIS (May 16, 2014)

Στην Ικαρία και στους Φούρνους, μετά το Πάσχα, οι ναυτικοί μας έφτιαχναν μεγάλες σανιδόκουνιες, χωρούσαν μέχρι και δέκα παιδιά, αυτές τις μεγάλες τις λέγαμε γκαγκανέβες.
Ένα από τα πιο τρομερά πράγματα που έχω δει στη ζωή μου είναι ο χορός του χτυπημένου δύτη, αυτό δεν περιγράφεται με λόγια.


----------



## daeman (May 16, 2014)

MAKIS said:


> ...
> Ένα από τα πιο τρομερά πράγματα που έχω δει στη ζωή μου είναι ο χορός του χτυπημένου δύτη, αυτό δεν περιγράφεται με λόγια.



+1000



daeman said:


> ...
> Δεν καλοφαίνεται στο βίντεο, αλλά ζωντανά δεν είδα στη ζωή μου χορό πιο σπαρακτικό από τον χορό του Μηχανικού
> που πέτυχα μικρός στην Κάλυμνο.
> 
> ...


----------

